# ETS-X knackst...rahmen hinüber?



## JoeDesperado (17. April 2007)

folgendes:

mein 05er ets-x knackst unter belastung (d.h. beim treten, im sitzen bergauf oder im wiegetritt, *nicht* auf der ebene unter "normal-last").
*alles* wurde schon überprüft (fachkundig!), nur der rahmen (nicht die lager, die sind in ordnung) oder vllt. (wenn's ganz seltsam hergeht) der steuersatz bleiben noch übrig als geräuschquelle.

wann knackst es:
v.a. im wiegetritt, genauer beim druck auf's linke pedal & gleichzeitiger schwerpunktverlagerung nach rechts vorne (dazu kommt auch sicher ein leichter zug am lenker) - wie man's halt macht beim g'scheiten antritt! die knackserei tritt aber eben nur linksseitig auf, aber auch nicht bei jeder kurbelumdrehung.
das geräusch lässt sich leider nur sehr schwer orten, klingt relativ "mittig", am ehesten würde man natürlich auf's tretlager tippen (xtr, wurde schon 2mal überprüft, ist daher auch auszuschließen) - _und auf jeden fall nervt's gewaltig_  

ich glaub ja leider schön langsam, dass der rahmen am sitzrohr bei den drehpunkten vom hinterbau was hat (wär ja nicht der erste rahmen den ich ruinier   ), am ehesten deswegen weil ich die sattelstütze immer relativ weit heraußen hab (es sind aber immer die vorgeschriebenen 100mm im rahmen!) !

wer kann mir noch ein paar wertvolle tipps geben? risse seh ich zum glück keine am rahmen, aber allein mit der verdachtsdiagnose rahmenriss kann ich mein rad ja auch nicht einfach dorthin bringen wo ich es her hab, die würden sich bedanken


----------



## barti77 (17. April 2007)

Hi,

hatte einen Rahmenbruch mit dem gleichen Rahmen. Hab nen paar Bilder hochgeladen wo Du die Bruchstelle am Oberrohr sehen kannst. 

Schau mal am Oberrohr nach (auch von der Unterseite - dort ist der Riss an meinem Rahmen entstanden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (17. April 2007)

danke! riss hab ich auch beim genauen suchen keinen entdecken können...


----------



## lectron (17. April 2007)

Hatte letztes Jahr ein ähnliches Problem bei meinem 2003 model.
Konnte ich mim finger identifiezieren.
Ich konnte das knacksen durch druck aufs pedal bei leicht schräg gestelltem Rahmen erzeugen. Dabei hab ich dann mim finger alle drehpunkte abgesucht und den übeltäter gefunden.
Buchse ausgebaut und lager gecheckt. Da dies in ordnung war, buchse mit ein bischen Fett wieder eingebaut. Seit dem ist ruhe bei mir.
Weiß natürlich nicht, ob nur schraube ein bischen zu locker war. hab ich vorm ausbauen vergessen zu checken.


----------



## Redking (18. April 2007)

Also ich hoffe das du auch die Pedale überprüft hast?
Mir ist nach so einem knacksen die Pedalachse gebrochen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. April 2007)

lectron schrieb:


> Ich konnte das knacksen durch druck aufs pedal bei leicht schräg gestelltem Rahmen erzeugen. Dabei hab ich dann mim finger alle drehpunkte abgesucht und den übeltäter gefunden.



d.h. man spürt den knackser? klingt nach einer guten diagnosemöglichkeit!  



Redking schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe das du auch die Pedale überprüft hast?
> Mir ist nach so einem knacksen die Pedalachse gebrochen.



keine sorge, die pedale hab ich auch schon überprüft!


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. April 2007)

update:

beim checken des unteren hauptlagers hab ich heute bemerkt, dass beim anziehen der lagerachse das typische knacksen auftaucht - d.h. also die lager sind hinüber?   
blöde frage, aber: wo bekomm ich neue her?   
und: schafft's der 0815 radlshop, die lager zu ersetzen oder braucht man da eher spezialwerkzeug?

edit: http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/ersatzteilliste.pdf
da sollte ja das richtige dabei sein...


----------

